# SMR Inferior Turbinates



## bethh05 (Jul 22, 2009)

I would like another opinion on this. The ENT has been dictating his SMR: *Bilateral inferior turbinates were submucosally resected in the usual fashion with a 2.0 Medtronic inferior turbinate submucosal resection blade until the desired therapeutic effect was achieved. There were no complications. *Do you think this supports coding a 30140? Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes, that would be the way I would of billed it


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jul 23, 2009)

Check out CPT Assistant May 2003 Nasal Turbinate Surgery.  It provides some information on what the doc needs to include in the op report.


----------

